# Ceramic pot call



## TMAC (Feb 2, 2014)

Ceramic over glass on a spalted maple from John Daugherty. Great wood and man that ceramic sounds good. Striker is also maple.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## rdnkmedic (Feb 3, 2014)

Nice job. I need to try some ceramic. Who's your supplier?


----------



## TMAC (Feb 3, 2014)

I got this from Grassy Creek. Also buy from Chad Hutcheson. He has better prices on most surfaces but the ceramic is about the same. Thanks for the compliment. You will like ceramic.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## BrentWin (Feb 3, 2014)

Nice call! I think that ceramic is the friendliest of all of the "new" surfaces.


----------



## TMAC (Feb 3, 2014)

Thanks Brent. Next to slate it is my favorite. Realistic sound and plenty of volume


----------



## ghost1066 (Feb 3, 2014)

That is a fine looking caller. I need to pick up some ceramic too. Chad has good prices and another site if you need it is Brookside Game Calls.


----------



## bearmanric (Feb 3, 2014)

Nice call. Rick


----------



## myingling (Feb 3, 2014)

Nice work ,,


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 3, 2014)

Very nice maple call. 

Ray


----------



## daugher12 (Feb 3, 2014)

WOW! Who would have thought that was hiding in that chunk of maple! Great looking call Tim.


----------



## TMAC (Feb 3, 2014)

Thanks for the kind words. John I buy your blanks just for that reason


----------

